# Halloween Moon Crab care



## ks5975 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi there  I had a halloween moon crab named Winston that I loved. He was very beautiful and docile. He was full grown when I got him, but missing several legs. He lived for several months and just recently died. I truly enjoyed getting to know him and am interested in more, but I want to explain how I cared for him and make sure his death wasn't the result of incorrect care. At first, Winston lived alone in a 20 gallon long tank. His substrate was a mix of coconut fiber, calcium sand, jungle bedding, and small pebbles over a drainage layer. It was about 5 inches deep on one side. He had a log hide and some fake plants. He had a small bowl of brackish water and a large bowl of fresh water. I fed him veggies, fruits, hermit crab food, egg, mealworms, etc.  Eventually, I wanted to improve him home and get him a friend or two so I designed a 40 gallon breeder tank for him. The substrate was the same as before except with the addition of orchid bark and oolite sand mixed in. It was 8 inches deep in some areas, there were several caves, logs to climb, fake plants, small brackish dish, and larger fresh water pool. Instead of a heat pad, I used a red heat lamp to heat this tank. I misted the enclosure several times daily. He was much more active than ever before and could be seen eating, exploring, etc. One day, I came home and found him upside down in the fresh water dish. Scared, I picked him up and thought he was dead but he started moving. I put him at the edge of the dish because he wanted to be near the water. I left him there and he eventually got very still. He sat there in the water for days and the back of his shell seemed to grow apart some with a white film stretched between the top and bottom. Soon, he apparently died and started to smell. I think he may have tried to molt (he also had nubs where his missing legs were), but it didn't work. From my research it seemed like he should have wanted to molt under ground or something instead of in his water though. I kept the substrate moist but not wet. Can you think of anything I did wrong? Was he just old? Is my set up and care ok? Would a few moon crabs be alright together in that size cage if I closely monitored them when molting? Please let me know of any ideas, tips, or suggestions you have.


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't know much about these guys, but I just wanted to point out that calcium sand is apparently very bad for invertebrates, and makes them sick. Everything I've kept on it died...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ks5975 (Apr 29, 2016)

yikes, okay thanks. I wont use it next time. I thought it was ok since impaction isnt a huge risk for them like it is for beardies or other herps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 29, 2016)

Nah, something in the calcium sand seems to be harmful to bugs, regular sand is much better, the cheap play sand you can get at any Lowes around you works great for invertebrates.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 29, 2016)

Sand is bad for moon crabs, I'd only use coco-fibre and leaves, as these are a burrowing species and eat as they burrow and dig, meaning sand and other stuff like that can kill the crab.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalloweenCrab (Apr 3, 2017)

Coconut fiber, leaves, some organic black soil (free of pesticides and fertilizers), and maybe some rocks and pebbles in there seems like the way to go.


----------



## crabb0h (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm like 4 years late to reply but calcium sand should never be used for anything. When mixed with water it becomes basically cement. Especially dangerous for hermit crabs, they die from it like immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

